# Volts and Amps on a Dogtra (or other brand) E-Collar



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Has anyone put a multimeter to it and tested the above? This isn't a thread meant to start debate about e-collars, training techniques, etc etc... I just want to know, specifically, what volts & amps a dogtra 3500 receiver has when activated, and at what level (0-127) that measure was taken. Anyone?


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Couldn't you get that info from Dogtra?


----------



## Kevin Cyr (Dec 28, 2012)

Hunter Allred said:


> Has anyone put a multimeter to it and tested the above? This isn't a thread meant to start debate about e-collars, training techniques, etc etc... I just want to know, specifically, what volts & amps a dogtra 3500 receiver has when activated, and at what level (0-127) that measure was taken. Anyone?


Ive done it in the past, alot of bench testing with different collars, but don't have it anymore. If you have one, take it to lowes or HD and test it yourself, they usually have meters out.

Are you comparing it to anything specific?


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

I put a multimeter to my dogtra last night. Both the remote and receiver were near dead, and I probably need a better connection. I got negative voltage readings on the lower half of the range, positive on the upper half. Wtf? I'm no electrical engineer, but I think I'm using the multimeter correct


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

The current is going between the two poles. Like the positive and negative wires in a switch. Put your meter clips (one to each pole) and you should be getting a reading of the what the unit is putting out at each setting. I'm not sure how you can tell the pos from neg but try it one way and if you don't like it, reverse and try the other. From what I've seen on some stuff it doesn't make a difference other than it works backwards in the meter.


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Sarah Platts said:


> The current is going between the two poles. Like the positive and negative wires in a switch. Put your meter clips (one to each pole) and you should be getting a reading of the what the unit is putting out at each setting. I'm not sure how you can tell the pos from neg but try it one way and if you don't like it, reverse and try the other. From what I've seen on some stuff it doesn't make a difference other than it works backwards in the meter.


Yeah, I've got that figured out lol. Reversing should make positive readings show negative if it's DC. After its fully charged and I've got a better connection I'll take some readings


----------

